# Names for 1920's Jazz Bars



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 10, 2005)

I'm running a 1920's era modern game... my PCs are just rolling into Chicago and I need some names for jazz clubs - most of which are questionable establishments.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 10, 2005)

Awww...can't it be 30s in China? Then you could have Club Obi-Wan!


----------



## Werther von G (May 10, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm running a 1920's era modern game... my PCs are just rolling into Chicago and I need some names for jazz clubs - most of which are questionable establishments.
> 
> Any ideas?




Combine a color with a common noun or musical term. "The Blue Note," "The Black Cat," "The Yellow Sign". That should do it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 10, 2005)

Werther von G said:
			
		

> Combine a color with a common noun or musical term. "The Blue Note," "The Black Cat," "The Yellow Sign". That should do it.



 Most excellent process!    Thanks!


----------



## Farganger (May 10, 2005)

Wodehouse used "The Mottled Oyster" in a few places, I think.


----------



## Warrior Poet (May 10, 2005)

You could use the name of an actual bar that is still in existence, and still a good place to hear jazz.

The Green Mill.

It's up on North Broadway, and has been around since at least the 30s (don't know if it was around in the 20s).  In fact, it belonged to Al Capone, if I'm not mistaken.  It has a bar shaped like a question mark, seats about 100 (at most), and has a stage very close to the audience.  They have live jazz every night, I believe (it's been a few years since I was there).  It's actually a really nice place, so I don't know if that fits what you're looking for (though I have no idea what it was like in the 30s).

Try Club names, as well (The Cotton Club was perhaps the most famous nightspot in New York during the Harlem Renaissance -- not Chicago, but you get the idea).  The Jump Club, Club Lucky, The Catfish Club, etc.

Proper names are always good, too.  Jimmy's.  Frank's Place.  Harry's Lounge. Pop's.

Pair 'o' Dice, The Spot, The Redhead (an actual Chicago piano bar), Rags, Hoppin' John's, etc.  Werther von G had a good suggestion.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 10, 2005)

Why not the real thing...the internet is your friend.    

http://www.lib.uchicago.edu/e/su/cja/clublist.html

What you will find...sample...notice NPC names!  

Apex Club [28]
35th St. between S. Calumet and S. Prairie Avenues c.1926-28
Was the Club Alvadere c. 1920-22; the Nest Club c.1922-26

Junie Cobb
Johnny St. Cyr
Dave Nelson
Joe Poston
Johnny Wells
Earl Hines
Jimmy Noone 

Bacon's Casino [27]
E.49th at S. Wabash c.1927-45

Jimmie Noone
Joe Williams
Floyd Campbell
"Scoops" Carry 

Blue Heaven Ballroom [26]
6 W. Garfield 

Century Club [8]
49th at Michigan (?) 

Ciro's [16]
317 E. 55th Street (Garfield Blvd.) 

Alvin Dinsant Hall [25]
51st at Michigan 

Dave's Cafe [6] 
51st and Michigan until c.Jun/Jul 1934
343 E. 55th (Garfield Blvd.) c.1934-36
Becomes the Swingland Cafe c.1936- c.1940
Becomes the Rhumboogie c.1940-1947
Becomes the Premier Studio c.Aug.1949- c.Nov.1950

Ray Nance
Fletcher Henderson
Coleman Hawkins
Carroll Dickerson 

Dreamland Ballroom [13]
3618-20 S. State, at 35th Street. c.1912 - early 20's
Became Dreamland Cafe c. early 1920's

King Oliver
Johnny & Warren "Baby" Dodds
Louis Armstrong and Hot Five
Alberta Hunter
Sidney Bechet
Lawrence Duhé
Ethel Waters 

Dreamland Cafe (aka Dreamland Gardens) [11]
3518-20 S. State St.c. early 20's to 1928
4700 S. State Street c. 1933-46
Was Dreamland Ballroom 3518-20 S. State Street c.1910-early 1920's

Louis Armstrong
Jack Johnson
Ethel Waters
Alberta Hunter
Cab Calloway
Joe Oliver
Honoré Dutré
Johnny and Warren "Baby" Dodds
Freddie Keppard
Doc Cheatham


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 10, 2005)

*does a cheer for Hand of Evil*  Way to be the coolest EVER!


----------



## francisca (May 10, 2005)

If you want some seedy places:

The Tumble Inn
Ginny's Hooch Shack


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 10, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *does a cheer for Hand of Evil*  Way to be the coolest EVER!



Thank you.  

(sure you are going to be doing this)

To add air to the club, play some jazz music in the background during the game.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (May 10, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> (sure you are going to be doing this)
> 
> To add air to the club, play some jazz music in the background during the game.



 I've got a whole lot of music lined up (might be the best part of running the game).


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 10, 2005)

Something else you may want in your Chicago game...

http://users.ameritech.net/chicagotunnel/tunnel1.html


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (May 10, 2005)

A quick skim of HoE's list looked to me that a lot of the clubs had generic names, or weren't clubs at all- concerts would be given in ballrooms, or community halls, or the like. Nightclubs were still developing at the time, and places like the Cotton Club are so famous because they were still pretty unique.

Part of this is due to Prohibition being in effect- most people wanting to imbibe wouldn't be going to a large club, but to someplace in a back alley with a big thug asking them for a password (note: don't use "Swordfish"). Such places could have a jazz band to get people to stick around, or they could just be watering holes for barflies. They won't have fancy or eye-grabbing names, though; they probably won't have signs at all, but will just be known by word-of-mouth, with unofficial names like "Louie's Joint". So, really, it depends on what sort of atmosphere you're looking to evoke- high class or seedy.

Out of curiosity, what sort of music do you have lined up?


----------



## BOZ (May 11, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> You could use the name of an actual bar that is still in existence, and still a good place to hear jazz.
> 
> The Green Mill.




i work a couple of blocks away, but still have never been there.


----------



## Klaus (May 11, 2005)

In a never-actually-played In Nomine New York campaign I had a nightclub that served as neutral ground between angels and demons.

The Jazzy Belle.

Guess the proprietor's name?


----------



## alsih2o (May 11, 2005)

P.S. O'Rourkes!


----------



## WayneLigon (May 11, 2005)

And you could check out http://www.jazzagecomics.com/


----------



## DrZombie (May 11, 2005)

if you want to play jazz but have no jazzrecords, or if you just like jazz, or if you want to check out jazz : www.bluenote.com, they have a free jazz radio for internet, it drives my collegues nuts because I allways play it at work  .


----------



## D+1 (May 12, 2005)

Pink Floyd's...

Named after bluesmen Pink Anderson & Floyd Council.  Blues rather than jazz, but I like the idea anyway.


----------

